# maybe a new hayride in the works for 2012



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

So the last haunt that I worked for has forced me.to take a break this year. Though I am still doing a yard haunt this year.

In the works for 2012 may be a shinny new haunted hayride ride coming to the southern tier of new York. A friend of mine has a winery and he has wanted to do something for Halloween since he bought the place. For 2 years now he has been bugging me to start something up at his place.

So 80 acres to play with. We have a tractor and hay wagon. I don't expect the first year to be busy enough for more them that. It's mostly an overgrown Apple orchard. I am planning one of the largest cemetaries I have ever done. A chainsaw scene. 

I am looking for scene sugestions. What would you put in a hayride. I have some delapaded building also that I am planning to make the route go by them. And a very small auto and machinery junk yard.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Dude, you better hurry. Most around here are already open!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

debbie5 said:


> Dude, you better hurry. Most around here are already open!


debbie5 I think he's looking for ideas for next year.

How about a scene that might take place out in the middle of nowhere like you were interrupting a body dump or grave robbing?

I'd think some really weird/creepy props along the trail would be good (i.e. blairwitch-ish, pumpkinrot, etc...).

Something I've always found to be a big help on coming up with scenes and what order to place them in, is a back story. Come up with a back story for the area and then ideas tend to flow better.....at least is does for me.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

debbie5 said:


> Dude, you better hurry. Most around here are already open!


I have plenty.of time. Lol. He tried to get me for this year but not enough time to plan it.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Noise...there is never enough noise in a hayride...chainsaws, leafblowers, air horns...
A crazed farm/orchard...apple headed goons, severed bodied spinning on tractor motors...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I was on a hayride and a young man ran out of the dark and jumped on the ride with us. He was dishevelled and some of his clothes were torn and bloody. He rode along with us for about 5 minutes constantly looking around. Everyone was keeping their distance, not sure what he was up to. Then two creepy looking guys ran up to the wagon and started dragging him off. He was yelling "Don't let them take me again." The creeps acted like they might take another of the riders, but ended up dragging off the young man. I thought it was a good show they put on.


----------

